# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Wat doe je nu met je hobby's?

## Sylvia93

Vind het nogal stil in het Medicity Kletscafé, dus we gaan er wat leven in blazen!

Ik ben wel eens nieuwsgierig waar wij ons de héle dag mee bezig kunnen houden! Oftewel, hobby's etc  :Wink: 

Ikzelf heb 10 jaar volleybal gedaan, ben net dit seizoen gestopt wegens gerommel van de technische commissie en geen goed team meer over etc, mis dit echt héél erg.

Maar mn andere hobby is absoluut Nagels!!
Kan de hele dag bezig zijn met mn nagels, versier zelf mn nagels en heb al behoorlijk wat bijbehorende spulletjes (Penseeltjes, Konad, Fimo, 123 potjes nagellak :Big Grin: )
Krijg ook altijd hele leuke complimenten over mn nagels! Dit is ook het enige waar ik geduld voor heb :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ben van mezelf nogal een ongeduldig persoon, en ik moet ook echt niet gaan proberen om 3D Kaarten ofsoiets te gaan maken, want dat wordt prut bij mij :EEK!: 

Verder doe ik wel nog aan 'plezier' badminton op de maandagavond, beetje voor de lol potjes spelen meestal met mn moeder  :Wink: 

Dus kom maar op met al jullie gezellige verhalen!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tess71

leuk nieuw topic Sylvia :Smile: 

In de zomer vind ik varen heel erg leuk, heerlijk ontspannen :Smile: 

Nagels vind ik ook leuk Syl, ik heb in het verleden nog een opleiding manicure en nagelstyliste gevolgd maar daar doe ik niets meer mee. Ja mijn eigen nagels natuurlijk wel!

Winkelen vind ik ook altijd erg gezellig of de markt even over. Hopelijk in de toekomst als het weer beter gaat kan ik hier weer van genieten.
hetzelfde geldt voor sport, Zumba vind ik erg leuk dat wil ik dan binnenkort weer gaan oppakken.
Ook hebben wij een Wii spelcomputer, dat is echt lachen als wij ons zelf terug konden zien hoe achterlijk je staat te doen voor de TV. De rolgordijnen gaan dan ook dicht want je wil echt niet dat de buren je zo zien ha ha.

----------


## Agnes574

Hobby's; 
-MC
-Honden
-Poker
-Slapen  :Wink:

----------


## Leontien

Ik vind het heel leuk om te borduren. Ik ben nu bezig met een kussen waarop ik een foto van m'n zingende dochter op borduur. Ik wissel dit af met breien van kindertruien. Dit geeft me een rustig gevoel.

Verder squash ik twee keer in de week en ik hou veel van dansen. Al doe ik dat laatste iets te weinig tegenwoordig.

Groetjes, leontien

----------


## Agnes574

Wow, ik zou ook graag kunnen borduren..heb daar helaas géén aanleg voor  :Wink: .
Lijkt me zéér ontspannend,rustgevend en een voldaan gevoel gevend als je iets af hebt...

Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb toen ik jonger was heel lang op paardrijden gezeten (dressuur en springen), daarna heb ik stijldansen gedaan tot topklasse... en momenteel doe ik niet actief een sport.
Ik ben begonnen met akoestische gitaar spelen, als alles goed is krijg ik deze maand 1 voor mijzelf voor mijn verjaardag... verder ga ik graag even skaten of wandelen of zwemmen... lekker met vrienden of familie samen een avondje koken, spelletjes doen (gewone bord of kaart spelletjes en op de ps2 of op de wii), muziek maken of filmpje kijken met een drankje en hapje erbij vind ik ook heerlijk... 

@ Sylvia, leuk dat je zo bezig kan zijn met je nagels... ik kan dat niet want ik bijt mijn vingernagels, ben al wel eens gestopt maar stress wakkert dat weer aan, dus als ik stressvrij ben na mijn opleidingen doe ik een nieuwe poging! En dat 3d kaartjes maken is ook niks voor mij, wel ging ik vroeger met de buurvrouw kaartjes maken met figuurtjes die we van theezakjes maakten, maar dat van mij zag er nooit zo uit als dat van haar, maarja zij kon ook bloemen maken van papier en dan leken ze net echt.

@ Tess, ja varen is ook lekker, huur jij een bootje? En winkelen en over de markt struinen is ook altijd leuk  :Smile:  Zumba heb ik samen met een vriend van mij een keer een workshop in gedaan, maar we vonden het beide niet echt leuk, maar het was ook meer een demonstratie dat je mee kon doen dan een echte workshop... Wat voor games doe je op de WII dan? 

@ Agnes, slapen is ook een hobby  :Wink:  en idd heerlijk om even met je hondjes te wandelen en warmte en liefde te ontvangen  :Smile: 

@ Leontien, ik heb ooit wel gebreid, heb ik geleerd van mijn oma die voor al haar kleinkinderen altijd een trui breidde (ze heeft er zown 35 ofzo kleinkinderen dan heh), en borduren ziet er mooi it, maar daar heb ik het geduld niet voor..

----------


## Sylvia93

Oe! Allemaal leuke verhalen!

@ Tess, Jaa winkelen is ook wel een grote hobby, maar de laatste tijd doe ik dat meestal online, omdat de spulletjes die ik nodig heb voor mn nagels/hobby nergens in winkels te krijgen zijn :Frown:  Maar als we op vakantie gaan zijn we ook zeker vaak in stadjes te vinden om te shoppen!

@ Leontien, Knap dat je daar het geduld voor hebt! En een heel leuk idee een foto van je eigen dochter borduren op een kussen!

@Agnes, Haha breien/borduren is ook niets voor mij, kan het absoluut niet, en al helemaal geen geduld voor  :Frown:  En slapen is voor mij ook absoluut geen hobby, ben zo'n verschrikkelijk nachtmens :Stick Out Tongue:  Kijk altijd op tegen 'moeten gaan slapen'.

@Luuss, Leuk gitaar!! Wilde dat ook altijd leren, maar helaas ook niet echt passie voor, ben er nooit mee begonnen, in plaats van het zelf spelen ga ik meestal naar de kroeg om live bandjes te zien spelen, of soms concerten  :Wink:  Zoals 6 december naar Rammstein!!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dag dames...............kom hier maar weinig heren tegen...

Ik vind het leuk om met bloemen en planten in de weer te zijn, tuintje mooi maken maar ook zelf dingen verbouwen op de moestuin en die dan uitdelen en zelf opeten.

Heb er nu niet zoveel zin in, maar ik vind koken ook erg leuk. En dan in grote hoeveelheden: snert voor een weeshuis, een menuutje voor kerst of voor een verjaardag, dat soort gedoen. Ik heb al een eigen klantenkring voor mijn erwtensoep.

Lezen, waarover maakt me niet zoveel uit.

Bij tijden brei ik er op los, dan wordt ik oma genoemd.

Internetten is ook een leuk tijdverdrijf en shoppen, ik shop vanuit mijn neurotische drang dat alles in mijn huis op elkaar moet zijn afgestemd. Nu het herfst is heb ik veel oranje en rood, maar dan wel kleine dingen hoor: plantjes, kaarsen en zo. Ons toilet is zwart, wit en zilver. In de keuken moeten handdoek en theedoek bij elkaar passen. Voor het beddegoed heb ik setjes, qua ondergoed ook en sokken moeten weer bij de rest van de kleding passen. Dat vergt dus heel wat shoptalent!!!

Verder heb ik een hond en een poes, ook hobby.

----------


## Luuss0404

@Agnes, ja ik ben ook (nog) niet goed hoor in gitaarspelen... en ging/ga net als jou ook graag even naar een kroeg live bandjes kijken of naar een concert  :Smile:  
24-5-09 ben ik naar Zappa plays Zappa geweest, nou goede muzikanten zeg!, vooral het erg kleine vrouwtje dat mega lang en goed saxofoon kon spelen!

@ Kaatje, leuk dat je zo druk bezig bent in je tuin  :Smile:  We hebben net onze tuin verbouwd en nu willen we grote bakken achter voor bloempjes, kruiden en fruit, dus mocht je nog tips hebben dan hoor ik het graag  :Wink:  En wat goed dat je kookt voor het weeshuis en je klantenkring! Je houd je in elk geval met verschillende dingen bezig  :Wink: 
Ik had vroeger een tekenlerares, mevrouw kleurengamma (zo heette ze niet), die kwam de ene keer in allerlei tinten roze en de andere keer in allerlei tinten blauw (zowel in haar kleding als in al haar assocoires dus ook haar schaar ed), ik hoop dat het niet zover bij jou gaat Kaatje, want dan moet je wel een heeeele grote kledingkast hebben  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Nieuwe hobby;

Ben eindelijk begonnen met zwemmen (of dat al mag van de arsten zal me worst wezen  :Big Grin: ) ... heerlijk een uurke baantjes getrokken en oefeningen gedaan in het water.
Vandaag samen met mijn schoonma geweest, do ga ik alleen en vanaf volgende week elke di en do alleen, met schoonmoeder, met vriendlief (of allebei  :Wink: ) of alleen!
Heerlijk... ben énorm blij dat ik er weer mee begonnen ben  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je zo genoten hebt van je zwemuurtje  :Smile: 
Hopelijk heb je er morgen niet al te veel last van  :Wink: 

Allerleukste 'hobby'; oppassen op mijn 3 lieve neefjes!

----------


## Tess71

Lekker dat je zo genoten hebt van het zwemmen en het is natuurlijk erg goed voor je lijf en je geest :Smile: 
Een goed begin is het halve werk.

Luuss op je 3 neefjes passen erg leuk, maar is dat niet heel erg vermoeiend?

Ik vind het heerlijk om met de kinderen van mijn vriendin te knuffelen/spelen maar ik ben wel blij als ik weer naar huis ga hoor, ik vind het toch wel heel intensief hoe lief ik ze ook vind :Wink: 
En als ik thuis kom ga ik met mijn poezenkinderen knuffelen, dat vind ik pas echt :Smile:  ontspanning

----------


## Agnes574

Lijkt me ook heerlijk; oppassen!! Deed dat vroeger érg graag  :Wink: .

Morgen weer zwemmekes doen  :Big Grin: , gister goed gestretcht,dus gelukkig géén spierpijnklachten  :Big Grin: 

Knuffelen met mijn 'hondekindjes' en het poezenkind' van mijn schoonmoeder vind ik idd ook héérlijk ontspannend  :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

AGNES , lijkt mij heerlijk  :Smile:  zwemmen ; heb je genoten ?Ik kan niet zwemmen ,alleen verdrinken  :EEK!:  ooit zwemles genomen en de eerste 2 min . was ik al onder ... :Confused:  driemaal hebben ze me laten ondergaan  :EEK!: sedert dan mijn bekomst  :Frown:  ik verplaatste me met openbaar vervoer en in mijn hoofd en maag klutste het van jewelste  :EEK!: water water .... nochtans zeg ik altijd als ik iemand vind waar ik volle vertrouwen in heb ,zou het wel willen leren , kleindochter was aan de zwemles v.a.haar 6 mnd toff ....nu zijn er wel meer mogelijkheden dan in onze tijd .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Tess, Haha je oppassen op mijn 3 neefjes vergt veel energie van me, maar ik krijg er ook heel veel voor terug en aangezien ik meestal 1 of 2 dagen oppas lukt me dat wel  :Wink:  Lekker heh knuffelen met je poezekindjes  :Smile:  Als de 3 kids op bed zijn komen de katten (nu nog 2 van de oorspronkelijke 5) altijd bij mij liggen...

@ Agnes, fijn dat je geen spierpijn had  :Smile:  Lekker gezwommen vandaag?

@ Celest, mijn 'oma' vertelde dat haar broers haar hadden leren zwemmen in het kanaal aangezien er geen 'meiden'zwemles was destijds... Mijn echte opa's en oma's hadden ook nooit leren zwemmen en deden dat dus ook niet...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben helaas niet wezen zwemmen vandaag ... heb op het laatste moment met spijt naar mijn gezond verstand (en lichaam) geluisterd en de broodnodige rust genomen...
Blijkbaar ook nodig, ben al de hele middag en avond 'rillerig'...brrrr

Ik kijk al uit naar dinsdag (dan ga ik wél zwemmen  :Big Grin:  no matter what  :Wink: ), intussen zie ik hier buiten méér dan water genoeg (keer een bereweer zég; gieten!! :EEK!: )... geef mij maar sneeuw of zon ; regen en wind vind ik maar niets  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lara '52

@LUUSS ,ja mijn man heeft zo ook leren zwemmen , maar vd. meisjes dat bestond toen niet en ook vd. broers , mijn ouders , hadden het wat hoog in hun bol zoals wij hier zeggen  :EEK!: zeker ons moeder , wij mochten niet zo maar met eenieder spreken ...... :Confused:  of spelen want we konden ons vuil maken ,als kind niet toff, het was zo en daarmee gedaan . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, ik hoop dat je dinsdag lekker kan zwemmen  :Smile:  Ik ga woensdag zwemmen  :Wink: 

@ Celest, ja mijn vader en oom moesten vroeger in pak lopen en mochten nooit vies worden... sinds ze zelf mogen kiezen voor kleding lopen ze nooit meer in pak...

----------


## Luuss0404

Misschien krijg ik er wel 2 nieuwe hobby's bij;
- Italiaans leren, dit van een nieuwe kennis/vriend
- Fitnessen, ben benieuwd naar die 1e les dinsdag...

Na een week of 6 niet te hebben gezwommen  :Frown:  ben ik woensdag met een vriend wezen zwemmen  :Smile:  En morgen weer met mijn beste vriendin lekker zwemmen en naar de sauna! Nu nog weer veel gaan oefenen met gitaar spelen, want met mijn examens is dat er een beetje bij in geschoten  :Frown:

----------


## Ronald68

Hobby's
- F1 autootjes schaal 1:43 
- hardlopen 
- Bezoeken autosport evenementen
- sport activiteiten kinderen
- klussen

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Wauw Klussen!! Dan ben je een groot voorbeeld voor menig man :P

Klinkt raar maar ik heb me gister helemaal vermaakt met mn kamer opruimen! Heerlijk alles eraf gooien en opnieuw indelen etc, en toch wel blij met het resultaat  :Smile:  Maarr of ik daar nou een hobby van ga maken haha ik ken mezelf, volgende week ist weer een troep  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, 
heb je van alle merken/teams een schaalmodel? En klussen een hobby, dan heb ik nog wel wat voor je te doen  :Wink: 

@ Syl, 
Is het niet eerder je kamer opnieuw indelen ipv opruimen wat zo leuk is?! 
Ik vind de kamer opruimen alleen leuk als veel troep weggegooid kan worden zodat er meer rumite en minder chaos is  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Het was eerder een nog ergere troep maken, opnieuw indelen, troep weggooien en opruimen  :Smile:  Meestal ligt mn vloer/bureau en alles helemaal onder. Jaja ik kan afentoe mn eigen vloer niet meer zien:P Maar dat is nu dus allemaal opgeruimd! Dus moest het wel opruimen om hem opnieuw in te delen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Oke en dit wordt echt een warrig verhaal nu, haha het komt erop neer, dat mn kamer voor mijn doen nu redelijk netjes is :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je kamer er weer redelijk netjes uitziet  :Wink: 
En ik ken dat, als ik opruim is het eerst een nog grotere troep, dan kijken wat er weg kan, (nieuwe) plek geven nadat ik de desbetreffende plek schoon heb gemaakt en dan is t uiteindelijk weer netjes voor zolang dat duurt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha idd! Voor zolang het duurt  :Stick Out Tongue:  Tot nu toe gaat het nog goed hier :Stick Out Tongue:  record dat mn kamer 2 dagen achter elkaar netjes is

----------


## Ronald68

@ Luus

Hoofdzakelijk Jarno Trulli en verder nog Ricardo Zonta Jos Verstappen.
Alles sparen zou een beetje te gek worden.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, 
zijn de 2 dagen al 3 geworden?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Ronald,
Ja alles sparen zou een beetje te gek worden en die modellen zijn ook vrij prijzig...
Leuk dat je Trulli, Zonta en Verstappen verzamelt  :Smile:  Zijn niet gelijk de bekendste of beste coureurs, maar dat vind ik eigenlijk leuker  :Smile: 
Mijn beste vriend heeft/koopt vrijwel alle Ferrari en Schumi modellen en heeft daarnaast ook een paar anderen (Verstappen in elk geval)...
Vroeger keken mijn beste vriend (Ferrari/Schumi), zijn broer (McLaren/Hakkinen) en ik (Williams/BAR/Villeneuve) alle F1races live op tv bij hun thuis en dat maakte niet uit op welk tijdstip... mn beste vriend en zijn broer zijn nog steeds fanatiekelingen en gaan ook elk jaar naar Belgie voor de F1 race, maar ik ben afgehaakt, vond het te saai worden en wou andere dingen doen  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha die 2 dagen zijn nu al ruim een week en 2 dagen  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, 
hartstikke goed! 
Mijn slaapkamer is ook nog steeds netjes... nu de rest (keuken, hal, schuur, zolder, woonkamer, kelder) nog  :Embarrassment:  dus daar ben ik gister en vandaag mee bezig geweest en daar zit nog genoeg werk in  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Luuss succes, rotklusjes zijn dat!

Ik weet iig wat mijn moeders grootste hobby is, alles in de woonkamer omgooien, dan staat de bank weer daar, dan de tafel weer daar blabla, afgelopen zondag wéér anders. Haha ach, gelukkig is er niet veel mogelijkheid en kan ze de bank maar op zo'n 2 plekken neerzetten xD

----------


## Ronald68

@Luus,

Ben slechts 1x naar F1 geweest (hongarije). Ik ga wel regelmatig maar Assen en Zandvoort met mijn zoon Jarno (ja van Trulli). En 1 x per jaar naar de 2h uur van Spa

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Gaan jullie ook wel ns naar de TT van Assen? Of echt alleen maar met autorace? Altijd als wij op vakantie zijn is er de TT van Assen, en dan zijn wij meestal aan het shoppen in het centrum, aangezien dan toch iedereen op het circuit zit  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronald68

Ben alleen nog maar naar auto races geweest TT moet eigenlijk ook nog een keer.
Overigens is de 2e naam van mijn 2e zoon Ricardo. Teamgenoot van Jarno Trulli GP Europa 2001. Was hij 2 dagen eerder geboren had hij Heinz Hareld geheten en 2 weken later Jean  :Wink: .

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha geinig zo die namen!

TT blijkt idd wel een heel spectakel te zijn ja, geen idee zelf hoor, ik ben niet zo'n auto/motorrace type. Maar ik ken wel iemand die afgelopen jaar voor de 30ste keer achter elkaar naar de TT is geweest, dus als je zovaak gaat moet het wel leuk zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Zou dat kamer steeds veranderen iets van vrouwen zijn?
Mijn moeder veranderde t interieur het liefst elke week en het liefst zou ze ook elke maand ofzo de muurkleur willen veranderen, gelukkig konden we dat altijd redelijk tegenhouden... Toen ik niet thuis woonde kwam ik eens een keer thuis en flipte ik hem helemaal omdat een vriendin van mijn vader alles anders had gezet en ik kreeg echt zo'n deja-vu naar mijn moeder (die elke keer als ik bij haar thuis kwam wel iets had veranderd qua inrichting of qua kleur op de muur)... 
Assen is zowiezo wel lekker winkelen vind ik... maar met TT is t erg rustig in de stad zelf  :Smile:  Ik ben zelf alleen op de TT geweest om feest te vieren  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ Ronald,
Ow tof dat je in Hongarije bent geweest! 
In Nederland zijn Zandvoort en Assen/TT van Assen de place to be voor races en demonstraties, voor zover ik begrijp van mijn beste vriend...
Leuk dat je je zoons mee neemt, ik zag al een paar foto's van je zoons in een sport/race auto  :Wink:  
Vond vrouwlief het wel goed dan dat de namen van coureurs komen of had ze liever 'normalere' namen gehad?

----------


## Ronald68

Gewoon een kwestie van onderhandelen  :Wink: . En als ekstra druk gezegd :"Wie de kinderen aangeeft heeft het laatste oordeel".
Al moet ik bekennen dat Heinz Harold het niet geworden was. Gelukkig hebben de kids allen 2 voornamen zodat we er beiden 1 konden bedenken.
1 van mijn dochters namen was overigens Ralf geworden indien een jongen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Dat is ook een manier om namen te bedenken  :Wink: 

Gister weer lekker gefitnessd  :Smile:  Was leuk, meisje van de c1000 was er ook dus was ik niet de enige vrouw en ff gezellig gekletst tijdens de cardio... Mijn paps en ik werkten ons schema af... maar de andere 3 boys deden wedstrijdjes wie t vaakst een oefening op de zwaarste stand kon doen  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Autsj wat zullen die andere 3 boys vanavond een spierpijn hebben!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja de boys hebben best vaak spierpijn (laatst hadden ze zich niet eens bewegen), nu begrijp ik ook waarom, want ze gebruiken hun schema helemaal niet en doen domme wedstrijdjes met elkaar  :Confused:  Ik heb ze er nog op aangesproken, maar zij willen schijnbaar hun lichaam verkloten dus ze doen maar...

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Luuss,

Idd, als ze dat willen, laat ze dan maar lekker hun gang gaan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Dan merken ze het vanzelf wel, of niet :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ronald68

Gezocht voor de hobby van Enrico de volgende voetbalplaatjes
144; 150; 215; 216
graag snel dan hebben we dat ook weer gehad

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Mijn vriend heeft een hele doos voetbalplaatjes, (lid van zn club is filiaalmanager) ik ga vanavond voor je vragen of hij die nummers heeft! Zo ja, dan stuur ik je even een mailtje.

Ik beloof niks hoor! Ga het proberen voor je!

----------


## Sylvia93

Goed nieuws voor Enrico! Mn vriend heeft de plaatjes, op zn laatst krijg ik ze zaterdag van m, (Hoogstwaarschijnlijk haal ik ze vrijdag op, maar dat is nog niet zeker  :Wink: ). Ik zal je zo ff een bericht sturen, dan moet je ff je adres mailen, dan stop ik ze in een envelopje en doe ik ze op de post  :Wink:

----------


## Jonnepon

Ik heb dan eigenlijk een nieuw probleem:

Ik heb teveel hobby's!! 

Vorig jaar was ik bijna overspannen door mijn hobby's. Het was een beetje omgekeerde wereld: het aantal uren dat een hobby in beslag zou moeten nemen waren mijn uurtjes voor school, en het aantal uren dat mijn school zou moeten innemen, waren eigenlijk mee uren voor mijn hobby's! 

Maandag: paardrijden, 's avonds toneel
Dinsdag: paardrijden, 's avonds voetballen
Woensdag: paardrijden, 's avonds paardrijles
Donderdag: paardrijden, 's avonds voetbaltrainen
Vrijdag: paardrijden, 's avonds zangles
Zaterdag: voetbalwedstrijd, paardrijden, uitgaan
Zondag: paardrijden, tekenen en lezen en ohhhjah nog beetje school misschien.  :Wink: 

Njah handig is anders. Nu had ik een ongeluk gehad met mijn enkel (tip: laat er nooit een aardappelrooimachine overheen rijden) waardoor voetballen niet echt meer een optie was.. de toneelgroep viel uit elkaar, ik ging zaterdags werken en njah door omstandigheden ben ik ook gestopt met zingen. Dus nu resten mij alleen de paarden nog  :Big Grin:  en af en toe teken ik nog weleens.. 

Wel een nieuwe hobby: mn vriend, hahaha!

Maar paardrijden blijft de nummer 1!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Ik hoop dat Enrico zijn collectie dankzij Syl compleet krijgt  :Smile: 

@ Jonnepon,
Dat zijn inderdaad veel hobby's zeg! 
Hoe krijg je het voor elkaar dat er een aardappelrooimachine over je enkel heenrijdt??
Heb je zelf paarden?
Zingen kan je ook doen tijdens douchen, fietsen ed, dus dat hoef je niet op te geven  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

> Goed nieuws voor Enrico! Mn vriend heeft de plaatjes, op zn laatst krijg ik ze zaterdag van m, (Hoogstwaarschijnlijk haal ik ze vrijdag op, maar dat is nog niet zeker ). Ik zal je zo ff een bericht sturen, dan moet je ff je adres mailen, dan stop ik ze in een envelopje en doe ik ze op de post


Syl thanx ik heb mn adres reeds gemaild. nu hoeft hij niet meer voor de deur van de AH te staan.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Idd, scheelt m voor de deur van de AH te staan! Zodra ze op de post zijn geef ik je ff een berichtje!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Heb de plaatjes binnen, doe ze morgen op de post, vandaag was het toch al te laat want de bus wordt hier om 6 uur geleegd. Schrik niet als ze in folie gewikkeld zijn, dat is ter voorkoming van het uitlopen van die plaatjes !  :Wink: 
Hoop voor Enrico dat hij ze dan hoogstens maandag heeft!

----------


## Jonnepon

@ Luuss: Over dat met die aardappelrooimachine; dat was een foutje tijdens het stammen rooien.. (Ik weet niet of je weet wat dit is, korte uitleg daarvoor: stammen zijn verschillende aardappelrassen die worden gepoot, en moeten dus ook weer worden gerooit. Dit zijn vaak kleine partijtjes, die worden gerooit met kleine rooimachines. Noujah, wat je klein noemt dan he.. Te groot om over je enkel te rijden en die daarbij heel te laten iig!)

En wat de paarden betreft; mijn allergrootste schatje is afgelopen november ingeslapen.. Ze had een acute verkramping in haar dikke darm, heel sneu was het.. Maar ze was ook al bijna 27 jaar oud! =) Ben trots op dr.

Mn tante heeft wel een stal met 38 paarden, daar ben ik nog vaak te vinden. Heb je ook iets met paarden toevallig? 

Wat een uitvinding van mn zusje: ze plant haar stereo in de badkamer! Dus je hebt gelijk, ik zing soms nog uit volle borst allerlei liedjes onder de douche, haha! =D

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jonnepon,
Ja ik weer hoe dat rooien werkt  :Wink:  Die machines zijn idd niet klein... en lijkt me erg pijnlijk om je enkel daaronder te krijgen!
Jammer dat je je paard moest laten inslapen, dat was vast een moeilijk moment voor je, maar in elk geval fijn dat je haar geen pijn liet lijden  :Smile: 
Toen ik net kon lopen liep ik bij kennissen al door een weiland met paarden, ik heb zelf 10 jaar paardgereden en paarden verzorgd, maar de mensen bij wie ik dat deed gingen verhuizen en dus hield het voor mij snel op... mijn beste vriendin heeft wel een paard (gekregen van der zus) dus als ik wil mag ik daar wel op rijden.
Als de stereo maar niet nat wordt onder de douche! Ik zing vaak als ik onder de douche sta... en als ik ergens heenfiets dan zing ik ook vaak mee met mijn muziek  :Wink: 
Hoeveel paarden heb je zelf dan?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Jonnepon,

Dat rooimachineverhaal, autsj dat klinkt pijnlijk!

@ Luuss,

Wel lief dat je zo afentoe op het paard van je beste vriendin mag rijden! Haha en als ik fiets met muziek op zing ik ook altijd mee, aangezien ik meestal rammstein luister zit ik dus op mn meest oncharmante manier duits mee te zingen midden op straat, en kijken mensen me nogal vaak vreemd aan  :Stick Out Tongue:  En onder de douche zing ik nooit, het klinkt hier nogal door, dus geen goed idee.

Het doorklinken hier is trouwens zo erg dat toen ik vanmiddag beneden in de hal stond ik mn zus die boven op 3 hoog gewoon binnen stond (met de voordeur dicht) horen hoe ze over haar broek stond te lullen, haha lekker gênant!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Dat mensen mij raar aankijken of gehaast voorbij fietsen als ik tijdens het fietsen aan het meezingen of meebleren ben vind ik niet erg  :Wink: 
Hmz das wel erg doorklinkend dan als je beneden je zus 3 etages hoger hoort  :Confused:  beetje oppassen dus als je iets lulligs over je buren zegt  :Wink: 
En ja vind t lief van mijn beste vrinedin dat k op der paard mag rijden  :Smile: 
Ik ga deze zomer naar Duitsland (Kessel ofzo) naar een vriend van me die heeft een boerderij daar met paarden, dus gaan we met een groepje mensjes die kant op en dan een weekje daar paardrijden, muziek maken en chillen, heb er nu al zin in!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Klinkt leuk zo'n vakantie!! Haha en ja idd je moet wel rekening houden met wat je zegt, maar goed onze buren zijn zoiezo al vreemd, dus maakt me verder eigenlijk ook niet veel uit  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Haha en ik vind het ook nooit erg als ik op mn meest oncharmante manier over straat loop te blèren en dat iedereen me aankijkt, ben ik wel gewend  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

De voetbalplaatjes zijn gister op de post gedaan, hoop dus dat enrico ze vandaag of morgen heeft!

----------


## Ronald68

> @ Ronald,
> 
> De voetbalplaatjes zijn gister op de post gedaan, hoop dus dat enrico ze vandaag of morgen heeft!


Ze zijn binnen hoor. Super bedankt.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat nog iemand anders zich niets aantrekt van raar kijkende mensen  :Wink: 

@ Ronald,
Enrico is er vast blij mee!

----------


## Sylvia93

> Ze zijn binnen hoor. Super bedankt.


Super! Dat is snel!

----------


## Jonnepon

@ Luuss: Owh okee! Haha ja dat heb je met zon site als dit; geen idee wie of wat iedereen is/weet/doet :P Maar je bent er wel mee bekend dus. Ik zie nu Groningen bij je naam staan, dus ja dan moet je het ook haast wel weten, haha! Eigenlijk best prachtig hier.. 
Ja, ik kon het niet aanzien.. Ze straalde de pijn uit haar oogjes uit, werd er misselijk van en ik wilde gewoon dat het afgelopen was. We voelden allebei dat dit het beste voor ons was denk ik.. Maar blijft gewoon k*ttt!!
Owhhhh dus jij zit ook lekker in de paarden! Wat voor paard is dat dan waar je op rijden mag? Heb je ook nog een bepaalde voorkeur, (dressuur, springen..) of rij je gewoon voor de lol? 
Ja zingen is fijn!  :Big Grin:  Ja op de fiets zing ook ook wel ja, als ik mn mp3 op heb ofzo.. 
Nou heb zelf nu eigenlijk niks meer, niet handig met mn school, en mn ouders willen absoluut geen paarden meer thuis ( hebben er niks mee, en vinden het een te grote verantwoordelijkheid, ook gezien ik vaak weg ben..)


@ Sylvia: Hmm ja ik kan het je ook niet echt aanraden! Krijgt je enkel rare kleuren van.. Hmm werd na de eerste waardeloze nacht zonder slaap wakker, en mn voet was helemaal ZWART! Ik dacht, als ik nu opsta blijft mn voet daar liggen geloof ik.. Maar gelukkig viel dat mee  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jonnepon,
Als je hier wat langer bent kom je vanzelf meer te weten over iedereen  :Wink: 
Ik ben van t platteland dichter naar de stad verhuist, ik heb veulentjes, lammeren en kalfjes ter wereld zien komen en soms geholpen, ik heb ook wel eens een koe gemolken en gehooid... 
Ik heb 7 jaar pony/paardrijdles gehad op een manege, toen ik het daar zat was (verkleining, ruzie eigenaresse) kreeg ik een verzorg paard in de buurt, maar toen die mensen gingen verhuizen waren alle andere pony's en paarden al voorzien van verzorg(st)ers en aangezien ik nooit van sinterklaas, de kerstman of mijn ouders een paard heb gekregen hoe vaak ik die ook vroeg ben ik er maar mee gestopt. Soms met een vriendin huren we ergens paarden voor een dagje en heel soms rijdt ik op het paard van mijn beste vriendin maar die is de laatste tijd kreupel... 
Ik hou van muziek, voor elk gevoel is er wel andere muziek en dan lekker meezingen of bleren  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Jonnepon,

Wow, zwart!!!?? Dat is idd echt niet goed, gelukkig dat je er geen blijvende schade aan over gehouden hebt!

@ Luuss,

Lijkt me echt geweldig het platteland, ik ben een absolute stadsmuts, nooit buiten de muren van de stad gewoond  :Smile:  Lijkt me wel leuk om mee te maken al die beesten die ter wereld komen, maar echt op het platteland wonen is niets voor mij!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Mijn 1e 5 jaar heb ik op het platteland gewoond, waarna we verhuisden naar een dorp dichter bij de stad (wordt in de toekomst misschien wel een wijk van Groningen als ze het aantal gemeenten gaan inkrimpen)... Ik vond in de stad wonen ook wel prima, maar ik woonde in wat ook wel de bejaardenwijk genoemd wordt  :Wink: ... Ik kan niet leven in totale drukte en ook niet in totale stilte...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha bejaardenwijk! Ik woon in zo'n wijk met allemaal buitenlanders, waarschijnlijk dat er daarom ook altijd zoveel gebeurd  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, 
Eerste woning in de stad was in dat deel van het 'bejaardendorp' waar alle junks ed wonen. Mijn bovenbuurman had smetvrees en ging op de raarste tijden stofzuigen enzo, mijn buurman was een buitenlandse schizofreen, in het rijtje tegenover mij en achter mij (misschien ook wel in mijn rijtje) woonden voornamelijk drugsdealers, verslaafden en andere louche persoontjes  :Confused:  desondanks was het er vrij rustig, maar dat deel is nu afgebroken *goh* 
Het eerste wat ik ontdekte toen mijn vriend en ik gingen verhuizen naar nieuwe huisje (waar hij nog steeds woont en volgens t naambordje ik ook) was dat onze onderbuurman sleutelt aan brommers/scooters van voornamelijk drugsdealers (jaja daar zijn ze weer  :Wink: ) en hij had zelf ook wietplantjes voor de verkoop, maar op een baksteen door de portiekdeur heen is er verder niks gebeurd...

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha vind het nog een wonder dat het zo rustig was bij jullie met al die ongure typetjes!

----------


## Luuss0404

Zolang je je nergens mee bemoeit zijn ze aardiger als buren dan sommige 'normale' mensen  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Zit wat in idd!

----------


## Jonnepon

@ Luuss: Dat is ook zo, ik ben hier ook nog niet zo lang.. Jaaa mooi is dat he, hoe dat allemaal geboren wordt! Ik werk zelf op een akkerbouw bedrijf, en bij mijn vriend thuis op veebedrijf. Ik heb gisteren zelfs nog gemolken en de kalfjes gevoerd  :Wink:  Maaien, schudden.. hmm zin in die tijd van het jaar! 
Hmm aii, welke manege was dat dan? :O (Of is het niet de bedoeling dat we zo persoonlijk gaan worden op deze site, ik heb geeen idee..:P) Flauw zeg van de kerstman,sinterklaas,paashaas etc etc.. Ik heb mn pony per toeval gekregen, omdat ik al jaren op dr reed op de manege. En ineens moest ze maar weg (ze was ook absoluut geen lieverdje) en dat vond ik zo erg, dat mn ouders hebben besloten dat we haar gingen kopen. Ze was al wat ouder enz, en via een speciale regeling was het allemaal niet heel duur.. 
Oww, paarden huren  :Big Grin:  ik heb op Ameland gewerkt bij strandritten begeleiding, heerlijk is dat.. Ach, waarom is het paard steeds kreupel dan??  :Frown:  
Idd, oor elk moment is wel een muziekje te bedenken!  :Big Grin:  Gisteren in de melkstal waren de koeien beetje chaggie, (paar vaarsen die voor het eerst gemolken gingen worden enz) dus heb vrolijk "Begin de dag met een dansje" voor ze gezongen, tot grote ergenis van mn vriend, muhaha!  :Big Grin:  

@ Sylvia: Woooo, nog NOOIT buiten de stad gewoont? Ik kan me zoiets echt niet indenken, haha! Maarjah, ieder zn eigen.. Ik zou bijv. nooit in stad kunnen wonen, zelfs op kamers lijkt me verschrikkelijk!! :|

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jonnepon,
Ja leuk al dat kleine nieuwe leven! 
Je mag hier zo persoonlijk of onpersoonlijk zijn als je zelf wilt  :Wink: 
Was de manege in Eelde tegenover t vliegveld, weet niet eens of die nog bestaat  :Confused:  Eerst was daar een lieve eigenaresse, maar die werd tandarsassistent en verkocht de manege aan een medewerkster, maar daar lag ik mee overhoop, want ik werd terug gezet naar bijna de beginnersgroep, veel te grote groepen in een te kleine bak (grote bak werd verkocht aan een schoonmaakbedrijf) en bij het instappen was het paard waar ik meestal op reed altijd vervelend dus liet ik die uitgalopperen en dat mocht niet, een pony durfde niet meer te springen na een ongeluk meid die er altijd op reed kreeg het met sporen en zweep niet voor elkaar en ik reed nooit op die pony, gebruikte geen zweep en sporen en voila pony ging springen en toen was die nieuwe eigenaresse boos op mij omdat ik het niet goed deed blabla dus ben ik maar ermee gekapt...
Wel lief dat je ouders destijds die pony hebben gekocht  :Big Grin:  
Misschien heb ik dan wel een strandrit onder jou begeleiding gedaan ghehe, ben zelf ook wel daar geweest, vanaf klein kind reden we altijd op dikkertje dap (halve familie heeft daarop gereden) en toen ik ouder werd reed ik voornamelijk op Vera als we op vakantie waren... en later met die vriendin daar ook een paar keer geweest alleen weet niet meer hoe die paarden heten  :Confused: 
Ik weet niet waarom paard van mijn beste vriendin nog kreupel is, paar jaar terug was er iets verrekt tijdens een wedstrijd toen is ze enige tijd kruepel geweest, maar het kwam vorig jaar terug de zus van mijn beste vriendin heeft fysiotherapie toegepast en leek het weer goed te gaan, maar nu is er dus weer een terugval  :Frown: 
Hahaha leuk dat je ging zingen  :Smile:  Werden de koeien/vaarsen er wel minder chaggie door?
Ik kan me ook niks indenken bij nooit buiten de stad te hebben gewoond, maar ieder zo zijn eigen voorkeurs woonomgeving  :Wink: 
Wat de boer niet kent vreet ie niet zeggen ze toch altijd  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Jonnepon,

Ach ja, je bent of het platteland gewend, of de stad!

----------


## Jonnepon

@ Sylvia: Dat is helemaal waar! Als je maar gelukkig bent..  :Smile: 

@ Luuss: Oww die manege ken ik niet. Ik woon precies niet aan die kant van Groningen, haha! Jammer zeg dat die manege zo in 't honderd liep. Mijn manege was ook niet leuk hoor; paarden vieze stallen, weinig beweging in de winter en in de zomer alleen maar buiten, ongeacht weertype.. (Niet elk paard kan daar tegen, zoals een oudere met artrose, arme ziel..) De mensen waren stug, en lang niet alle lessen waren op goed niveau. Paarden hadden altijd wel wat eigenlijk, heel jammer. Komt omdat het een vereniging is; alles modderd maar wat aan en iedereen weet het beter..
Ja lief hea van mn paps en mams  :Big Grin:  Later heeft er nog een paard (die oudere met artrose, paar zinnen terug) bij ons op pension gestaan. Maar die vrouw kwam eigenlijks nooit, en ik moch het paard dus ook rijden, superleuk!
Dikkertje Dap was er niet meer toen ik er ging werken. Vera nog wel! Lief oudje.. Kreeg toendertijd grasbrok bijgevoerd, als zon papje.. Lekker slobberemmertje voor Vera en Cindy, omdat die met hun oudere gebitje niet meer zo heel goed gras konden eten. Welke rit deed je meestal, 1,5 uur?
Hmm sneu zeg van dat paard.. hoop dat het ooit weer goed gaat dan! Hoe oud issie?
Och koeien vinden zingen wel gezellig. Mozart is het beste he, dan geven ze meer melk! 
Wat de boer nait kent, vret er nait.. Nou dat is bij mij echt helemaal waar! Erg eigenlijk, haha!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Jonnepon,

Idd!

Ik vind het wel jammer dat ik alle ervaringen qua paarden mis hoor! Lijkt me best leuk !  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

Hier nog een met ervaringen met paarden... ben er ook eentje die door veranderingen op de manege is gestopt met rijden. Wel heb ik daarna nog kunnen rijden op paarden van vrienden. 

Paardrijden is leuke hobby waar veeeeeel tijd in gaat zitten :Stick Out Tongue:  en die tijd heb ik niet voor 1 hobby :Stick Out Tongue: ... lol

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, 
Ik heb wel een idee...we kunnen een keer ergens een paard gaan huren en een buitenrit of strandrit maken  :Smile:  

@ Jonnepon,
Haha grappige zin "Ik woon precies niet aan die kant van Groningen"  :Wink:  
Ja is inderdaad jammer als maneges en verenigingen zo in het honderd lopen  :Frown:  
Ja erg lief  :Big Grin:  En ook leuk dat je op het paard van die vrouw mocht rijden!
Dikkertje Dap was ook erg oud! Mijn halve familie heeft er op gereden als klein hummeltje ^_^ Een van de leuke herinneringen met mijn mams was dat we samen een beginners strandritrit op Ameland reden, ik op Vera en zij op Cindy (mijn moeder is als de dood voor paarden), dus wel leuk dat je die wel hebt meegemaakt  :Smile:  Met een goede vriendin doen we altijd een lange rit, maar die leek alsnog kort te duren... 
Ik weet niet hoe oud het paard van mijn beste vriendin is, ergens 20 meende ik... en ik hoop ook dat het goed komt!
Hm Mozart is niet een van mijn favorieten, maar als de koeien er meer melk van gaan geven is dat prima natuurlijk  :Wink: 

@ Petra,
De meeste meiden die ik ken zijn gestopt met paardrijden toen ze een vriendje kregen, maar wij zijn de uitzonderingen geloof ik  :Wink: 
Gelukkig zijn er genoeg andere hobby's te bedenken!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ah dats eigenlijk best een leuk idee  :Smile: 
Mijn nichtje zit hier vlakbij ook op een manege, een keertje paardrijden lijkt mij wel leuk, maar niet iedere week, en die paarden verzorgen kost ook tijd en inzet, en sja ik gooi al teveel tijd in mn eigen hobby: Nagelen :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ben blij dat je t best een leuk idee vind  :Wink: 
Niemand zei dat je iedere week heen moest, maar een keer een paard huren zonder dat je daar 24 uur per dag mee bezig bent is ook erg leuk hoor!
Ja jou nummer 1 hobby, echt ik zou daar je beroep van maken hoor, als je dan ooit kids krijgt kan je gewoon chill vanuit huis werken!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja is ook de bedoeling!! Als de ex van mn moeder straks alle achterstallige alimentatie moet dokken (advocaat is er mee bezig) dan krijgen we iig een smak geld, en daarvan ga ik een opleiding allround nagelstyling doen, dan ben ik in 1x klaar, en kan ik om ervaring op te doen eerst nagels zetten bij mensen thuis en wat bij mezelf thuis (helaas hier nog geen ruimte om een eigen salon te maken) maar die komt er vast in de toekomst wel, dan ga ik daarnaast als ik dit jaar mn havo redt (denk het niet, maar dan doe ik eerst nog een jaartje havo extra) naar de PABO, en dan heb ik iig 2 dingen, voor als het ene filiaal de mist in gaat heb ik nog iets om terug op te vallen!  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Zou fijn zijn als de achterstallige alimentatie binnenkomt! 
Ik hoop dat je je havo in 1x redt en dat je dan nagelstyling kunt doen!  :Smile: 

Pff ik heb zaterdagochtend en gisteravond gefitnest dus voel ik nu wel mijn (buik) spieren zeg  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja wij hopen ook dat er vaart achter komt, verder maakt het opzich niet uit of ik de havo nog een jaartje extra doe, nagelstyling kun je in het weekend/ 's avonds volgen, dus kan dat ook nog gewoon doen als ik nog op de havo zit, scheelt wel! 

Pff hier wordt het ook wel weer ns tijd voor fitness, schiet er elke keer bij in, vanavond iig weer badminton, en denk dat ik op donderdag maar alleen ga (ik ben dan 's middags vrij, mn zus zit tot half 5) woensdags is mn zus weer vrij 's middags, en dan zit ik weer tot tien over 4 op school, onze roosters combineren is iig een grote ramp! Enkel op vrijdag komt het een beetje uit, alleen vanaf volgende week ook niet meer, dan moet ik 3 weken lang faalangstexamentrainingen gaan volgen (jaja komen ze dan in het laatste jaar achter  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Scheelt dat je die nagelstyling kan combineren  :Smile: 
Ja irritant als je zo verschillende roosters hebt  :Frown:  
Ehm handig dat ze er nu pas achter komen  :Confused:  Hoop dat je wel wat hebt aan die training zodat je geruster naar toetsen en examens gaat!
Hoop dat je vanavond lekker kan badmintonnen  :Smile:

----------


## Jonnepon

@ Sylvia: Owww maar het is nooit te laat om te beginnen met zoiets leuks als paarden!!  :Big Grin: 

@ Luuss: Ghehe, goed he, ik en Nederlands.. :P Ja, maar veel manege's zijn uit te hand gelopen hobby's, en dan krijg je dat soort dingen.. Helaas!
Ahww, dan was het vast een lieve pony! Werd toen ook nog veel naar gevraagd. Maar de stakker was niet meer aanwezig..
Haha, wat gaaf! Daar zijn Cindy en Vera echt geschikt voor. Dropjes! Cindy met haar lange oren die bij elke stap heen en weer sukkelen, hihi! Liefje..
Haha, ja als je voor 1 ritje komt zijn de ritten altijd te kort. Zelfs na een hele dag/vakantie zijn de ritten nog te kort.
Hmm ok, niet iets van artrose ofzoiets?
Neuhh ik ben ook niet zo van de Mozart. Dus gewoon geen muziek in de melkstal!  :Wink: 
En btw, ik ben ook absoluut niet iemand die stopt met de paarden om een kerel. Heb mijne al even voorbereid dat ik koeien nog zo leuk vindt, maar dat de paarden het altijd zullen winnen.. Noujah hij vindt het wel leuk dat ik zoveel passie voor "die beesten" heb, haha! En we kwamen laatst langs iemand die veel plassen in de bak had.. Zegtie: Als jij dan later (later, ook zon mooi begrip) een bak wilt, dan komt er hoe dan ook drainage in! Want dit is niks waard..

Hihi! Het komt goed, ik voel het :P

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja heerlijk op tijd! Mja we'll see, het zijn ook maar 3 trainingen, en mn vriendin heeft ook een uitnodiging gekregen, die bleek het ook te hebben na de ingevulde testen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Jonnepon,

Sja tis idd niet te laat, maar wel te duur denk ik, en de tijd heb ik er niet voor, ik doe al aan badminton/fitness doe veel met mn nagels, daar zit veel tijd in, en eigenlijk wil ik ook nog op schietsport (aangestoken ja) Maar dat wilt mn moeder niet (denkt dat ik dan crimineel wordt ofso  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Maar goed, eigenlijk mag je maar 3x per jaar mee naar de schietclub, daarna moet je lid worden, maar ik mag standaard in mn vakanties mee  :Smile:  Hehe goede band met de bazen daar, dan ben ik gewoon voor die avond hulp  :Big Grin:  Geniet ik ook wel van!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jonnepon,
Ja t was idd een lieve pony...
Mijn moeder is echt bang voor pony's en paarden maar ze had ooit beloofd met mij een rit te maken (een van de weinige die ze nakwam), we boekten een beginnersrit en er werd mijn moeder beloofd dat ze niet bang hoefde te zijn want we zouden alleen stappen en draven, echter ging Cindy toch galopperen  :Embarrassment:  En ja die ritten zijn altijd te kort  :Wink: 
Jij bent in elk geval duidelijk geweest over je hobby/passie tegen je vriend, wordt vast gezellig bij jullie met al die koeien en paarden, nog andere beestjes erbij? Ja een bak vol plassen is echt niks waard! 

@ Syl,
Ehm waren er veel mensen die die cursus moeten doen nav die ingevulde testen dan? 
Ja moeders en vaders zijn soms overbezorgd... als jij t leuk vind gewoon blijven doen  :Wink:  
Probeer me in te denken, jij al crimineel ^_^

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Geen idee of er veel waren eigenlijk, volgens mij niet, zie het wel op de trainingen denk ik!
Ghehe ja idd, ik als zwaar crimineel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Mn zus had vroeger altijd een vriendin, en die zei altijd als je vroeg wat wil je later worden: Crimineel, die wilde crimineel worden xD Haha en nu zit ze op een ICT opleiding  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Als ict-er kan je ook crimineel zijn hoor, beetje websites hacken enzo  :Wink: 
Maar is toch niet echt de droom van de meeste kiddo's  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hahah, ICT crimineel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ach, ik vind het idd ook wel een aparte droom  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Iig niet mijn idee voor de toekomst  :Smile:

----------


## Jonnepon

@ Syl: Hmm ja het is wel prijzig inderdaad.. Helemaal daar waar jij woont! Gek eigenlijk, maar hoe verder naar het zuiden hoe duurder het wordt. 
Cool, mn zusje wilde ook met mij op badminton, maar het valt net op de avond dat ik paardrijles geef verdorie..
Gaaf, maar waar schiet je dan uiteindelijk op? Klootschieten? Kleiduiven? =P 
Wel ideaal dat je vaker mee mag, profitereeeeee!!!

@ Luuss: Whaha stoute Cindy!  :Big Grin:  Wat een boefje. Je moeder is er niet afgevallen ofzo toch?? 
Jaaa lief he van mn mannetje. Hij was laatst trouwens voor het eerst mee op stal, (hij is veel aan het werk en het ligt niet naast de deur) hm ik dacht ik laat alles even snel zien; hij heeft toch niks met paarden.. Maar hij wilde alles weten en de paarden kregen allemaal een aai over hun bol. Hij heeft zelfs even 1 binnengezet, en hij vond het geweldig: "Kijk, hij loopt een rondje om mij heen als ik dat wil!" Whahaha! 
Ja vast een gezellige beestenbende. Honden en katten erbij, nu lopen er ook nog ganzen en konijnen.. prachtig.

----------


## Ronald68

> Hahah, ICT crimineel  Ach, ik vind het idd ook wel een aparte droom 
> 
> Iig niet mijn idee voor de toekomst


Ben ik na 10 jaar weer op het rechte pad, lekker in de bouw(fraude).

Maar volgende week vrijdag en zaterdag is hier weer de Zuyderzee rally. Die loopt op vrijdag avond pal voor ons nieuwe bedrijfspand langs. Mooi eerste rang zitten en stikum op mooie plaatsen foto's maken. En ook nog eens een warm/koud buffetje er bij. Kan nu al niet meer wachten. Ook al begint vrijdag de F1, voor verbrand rubber moet ik nog een weekje wachten!

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Syl: Hmm ja het is wel prijzig inderdaad.. Helemaal daar waar jij woont! Gek eigenlijk, maar hoe verder naar het zuiden hoe duurder het wordt. 
> Cool, mn zusje wilde ook met mij op badminton, maar het valt net op de avond dat ik paardrijles geef verdorie..
> Gaaf, maar waar schiet je dan uiteindelijk op? Klootschieten? Kleiduiven? =P 
> Wel ideaal dat je vaker mee mag, profitereeeeee!!!
> 
> @ Luuss: Whaha stoute Cindy!  Wat een boefje. Je moeder is er niet afgevallen ofzo toch?? 
> Jaaa lief he van mn mannetje. Hij was laatst trouwens voor het eerst mee op stal, (hij is veel aan het werk en het ligt niet naast de deur) hm ik dacht ik laat alles even snel zien; hij heeft toch niks met paarden.. Maar hij wilde alles weten en de paarden kregen allemaal een aai over hun bol. Hij heeft zelfs even 1 binnengezet, en hij vond het geweldig: "Kijk, hij loopt een rondje om mij heen als ik dat wil!" Whahaha! 
> Ja vast een gezellige beestenbende. Honden en katten erbij, nu lopen er ook nog ganzen en konijnen.. prachtig.



Haha alles is hier behoorlijk prijzig! Bij ons in de regio zijn er al geen huurhuizen meer van onder de 500 euro!! Wij wonen in de meest armoedzaaierige wijk, in een klein flatje en betalen daar al bijna 450 huur voor! En met 1 inkomen is het echt té duur!

Badminton is verder wel leuk  :Smile:  Soms vind ik het een beetje saai, aangezien mn moeder niet echt tegenstand kan bieden :Stick Out Tongue: 

En over het schieten, dit is echt een schietvereniging, dus met wapens en munitie. Je schiet dus op een schietschijf, (witte rondjes en dan wat zwarte rondjes als middelpunt) en daar moet je dus op afstanden van bijv 10 tot 50 meter op schieten(dus met echte wapens en munitie) en dan kun je uiteindelijk zien voor hoeveel punten je geschoten hebt  :Smile:  Voor mij is het al een wonder wanneer hij int zwarte gedeelte komt :Stick Out Tongue: 
En ik profiteer er idd van dat ik vaker meekan :Smile:  Ach krijg je als je met het secretariaat bevriend bent  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

ja zingen :Big Grin:  doe dat graag,niet dat ik echt kan zingen;maar vals klinkt het ook niet :Wink: 

Do,

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jonnepon,
Nee mijn moeder is er niet afgevallen gelukkig...
Tof dat hij ook eens met jou mee ging en dat bleek dat hij paarden toch wel leuk vind! Haha grappig dat hij zo reageerde! ^_^
Gezellig hoor al die beesten  :Smile:  Konijntjes zijn lief!

@ Ronald,
Leuk joh dat die race voor je bedrijf langskomt! Hoop dat je iets ziet van die voorbij flitsende auto's  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
Je mams gaat in elk geval mee badmintonnen  :Wink:  

@ Dotito,
Als je maar plezier aan zingen hebt!  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Hey Luuss,

Ja plezier heb ik er in ieder geval aan.Droomde er vroeger van als kind om zangeres te worden,maar is nooit gelukt :Big Grin: 

Had ook altijd graag zanglessen gevolgd,maar mijn ouders hadden het vroeger niet zo breed.Dus heb ik maar een kareoke setje gekocht.

Ach als een mens zich maar kan bezig houden he!

Do, :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito,

Idd als een mens zich maar bezig kan houden met iets waar hij/zij plezier in heeft  :Smile: 
Mijn basisschool leraar was zanger/gitarist in een bandje, dus wij kregen verplicht van hem koor omdat hij vond dat we allemaal moesten zingen. Ik vond het alleen leuk omdat mijn beste vriend er vrijwillig bij zat, maar ik hou liever van zingen als ik zelf mijn liedjes uitkies  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha dat ken ik ja, zing ook liever met mn eigen liedjes mee  :Smile:  Maar bij sommige singstars is het mogelijk zelf de playlist samen te stellen (voor de PS3 is dat enkel d8 ik).
Gitaar spelen lijkt me echt leuk om te kunnen! Helaas bak ik er de ballen niet van :Stick Out Tongue: 
*Gebruikt iemands gitaar zegt: Kijk luister, ik kan gitaar spelen! Hehe ja zie je diegene al schudden met zn hoofd  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) Oke wordt een beetje melig van een stom liedje  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Weet je waar ik trouwens ook wel de lol van inzie, ik luister veel rammstein, dus duits, ken bijna alle teksten, zit je mee te blèren, totdat ik me opeens bedacht nou het is misschien een goede oefening voor school om dit te vertalen. Haha toen kwam ik erachter dat er dingen in die tekst stonden zoals: Heb ik mooiere ogen, ontneem mij dan het licht, ben ik mooier versnij mijn gezicht, ben ik sterker breek dan mijn nek en ben ik rijker neem dan alles. Bleek dus achteraf over kanibalisme te gaan :Stick Out Tongue:  Sta je toch wel ff vreemd te kijken als je jarenlang die tekst meezingt en eigenlijk niet nadenkt wát ze zingen :Stick Out Tongue:  Nu ben ik er wel meer mee bezig met wat ze zingen, weet met bijna ieder liedje wáár ze over zingen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Haha gek  :Stick Out Tongue:  Beetje meezingen en niet weten wat je meezingt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Gitaar pingelen kan ik wel, gitaar spelen is een ander verhaal... k moet mn gitaar weer even stemmen en dan maar weer gaan oefenen, maar schoot er een beetje bij in de laatste tijd *schaam*  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ach ja, vaak sta je er gewoon niet bij stil wát ze precies zingen :Stick Out Tongue:  Nu wel dus, aangezien ik nu meer met duits doe, versta het nu al een stuk makkelijker, dus dan zijn songteksten wel ideaal om te vertalen, meteen een goede oefening  :Smile: 

Hehe op een gitaar pingelen kan ik idd ook wel, dan wel vals pingelen!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga nog 's kijken in de weekbladen (folders) voor eventuele leuke kortingsbonnen, dat doe ik ook graag  :Wink: .

Xx Ag

----------


## Ronald68

Het autosport seizoen is weer begonnen!!!!!. Eindelijk weer iets te doen op zondag.

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen echter kun je de F1 niet zien (live toch niet)  :Wink: .
Maar we zullen je dag goed maken ok?!!
 :Big Grin: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja je moet er toch iets leuks van maken al die stomme vakken op school  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Mijn nicht doet dat ook altijd  :Wink: 

@ Ronald,
Jammer hoor Trulli begint als 20ste morgen  :Frown:

----------


## Ronald68

> @ Ronald,
> Jammer hoor Trulli begint als 20ste morgen


Ja dat was weer eens wat anders als in de Toyota. Vorig jaar stonden Jarno en ik nog te springen. Toen was het pole position. Maar ja dit was te verwachten. Kijken wat morgen brengt. Als het goed is houd Jarno me op de hoogte via SMS en s'avonds gewoon kijken.

----------


## Luuss0404

Nou wel lief als Jarno je op de hoogte houdt morgen via sms  :Smile: 
Ben allang blij dat Schumi niet pole position heeft..

----------


## Ronald68



----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Wat een leuke foto! Gefeliciteerd met Enrico!!  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Super zeg dat Enrico eerste is geworden  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

Even voor de duidelijkheid, de jongen op de foto is de nummer 2.
Ben nog steeds trots!
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_QxaLMgLniA...h/BILD0022.JPG

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Tuurlijk ben je hartstikke trots! Is ook geweldig dat Enrico eerste is geworden!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hobby: oppassen op de huisdiertjes van de buren  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

hobby,
slapen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ja als je lekker slaapt dan is slapn een goeeie hobby  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Als ik me goed voel kook ik heel graag.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja koken kan ook erg leuk zijn, maar dan moet je je wel goed voelen  :Wink: 
Als ik mij niet lekker voel wordt het eten wat ik maak lang niet zo lekker  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Haha... leuk!!

Sietske, idd > slapen is een héél grote hobby van mij!!  :Big Grin: 
Do, ik kook ook graag als ik me goed voel!!

----------


## gossie

de meeste MC gasten/-leden hebben vast een hobby, zo ook ik, dat is tuinieren.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Ja tuinieren is ook erg leuk  :Smile:  Alleen ben ik wel liever in de tuin bezig als het zonnig is en niet te koud...

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn gsm is een hobby, daar pluis ik alles over uit en zet er vanalles op en af  :Wink: .
De pc is m'n grootste hobby (buiten slapen  :Wink: ) en dan vooral MC, veel opzoeken over gezondheid en welzijn én spelletjes spelen (sollitaire, bubbels,cubetouch XXL,..)

Het liefst van al knuffel en speel ik nog met m'n woefs, maar die willen soms ook slapen of rusten  :Wink: .

----------


## jolanda27

Schilderen is een hobby van mij. Het voordeel hiervan is dat je ingespannen ontspannen bezig bent. Met andere woorden, je hebt geen tijd om te piekeren als je schildert. Het liefste schilder ik dieren (honden, vogels) maar ook landschappen.

----------


## Raimun

'n Hobby hebben is naar mijn mening noodzakelijk om uit de dagelijkse sleur te vluchten.
Nochthans is mijn werk altijd mijn hobby geweest . Elektronische sturingen maken voor allerhande toepassingen was mijn bezigheid .
Buiten vakkennis is dat hoofdzakelijk denkwerk . Het minst voor de hand liggende proberen toe te passen .

Soms was het echter 'n passie ...of verslaving hoe je het ook noemt ..dat kan verkeerd uitdraaien, heb ik ook ondervonden.
Ben dan maar met mijn éénmansbedrijf gestopt en 'n sabbat jaar genomen ...

Het bloed kruipt echter waar het niet gaan kan !!...ben dus opnieuw bezig ..
Nu echter met modelbouw ..scheepjes en vliegtuigen met afstandsbesturing zelfbouw .
Niets moet nu nog ..alles mag ..zalig is dat !! 

Mijn kleinzoon vindt het fantastisch als hij mag meedoen ,
hij heeft de microbe ook te pakken .
Zal dus maar oppassen dat het voor hem ook geen passie wordt ..!!
Ondervinding blijft nog altijd de beste leermeester .





> *Nomaden begeven zich daarheen , waar het leven bloeit !!*

----------


## dotito

Zingen, dansen, en koken zijn vooral mijn hobby's zoals ik eerder al eens vermeld had. Maar door ik teveel last heb van rugpijn heb ik mijn dansen(salsa)even aan de kant gezet. Zingen doe ik hier thuis nog als mijn man gaan werken is :Big Grin:  vind dat zo leuk word er helemaal gelukkig van. En koken is een passie van me dat ik momenteel in avondschool volg. Als kind was ik altijd al gepassioneerd in koekjes, taartjes, brood en allerlei lekkers te bakken. Zonet weer een brood gebakken lekker..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

Hej dotito ....
koken is wel niet echt mijn hobby ..maar doe ik wel eens ..ook koek bakken ...
Dus ..als je 'n goed recept hebt ...laat mij iets horen ...kan ik weer experimenteren !! 
Zal je wel melden..of de ketel het overleefd heeft !! hahaha !!! :Big Grin: 



*



Nomaden begeven zich daarheen , waar het leven bloeit .


*

----------


## dotito

@Raimun,

Je moet maar eens kijken bij lekkere recepten, daar zul je wel één en ander vinden om te experimenteren. Zal daar binnenkort eens een paar lekkere/makkelijke gerechten opzetten  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68



----------


## sietske763

mijn werk was tevens mijn hobby,
helaas.........nu al 4 jaar afgekeurd,
sta als hobby in de sportkantine, beetje ouwehoeren en bier tappen.
wil ook nog navraag doen bij een hospice voor vrijwilligerswerk bij terminale mensen,
ik kan er terecht, gezien mijn werk/persoonlijke ervaring........
maar de nieuwe wet, de WIA is erg moeilijk...als je daar 4 uur bent, zeggen ze zo; zoek dan ook maar voor 4 uur betaald werk....schandalig vind ik dit...zo kan je niet eens wat voor de maatschappij betekenen....
dus voor ik deze actie doe, moet ik eerst de voorwaarden van de wia met een ervaren iemand doornemen.
en..........nooit gedacht........ik ga een hobby creeren.........heb vanalles gekocht om kerstkaarten te maken.(eigenlijk niets voor mij, gewoon maar doen!)
en slapen is ook nog steeds zo leuk!

tjee als ik dit terug lees word ik al moe van mezelf........
o ja...en ik zit ook nog als hobby HIER!

----------


## Sylvia93

> mijn werk was tevens mijn hobby,
> helaas.........nu al 4 jaar afgekeurd,
> sta als hobby in de sportkantine, beetje ouwehoeren en bier tappen.
> wil ook nog navraag doen bij een hospice voor vrijwilligerswerk bij terminale mensen,
> ik kan er terecht, gezien mijn werk/persoonlijke ervaring........
> maar de nieuwe wet, de WIA is erg moeilijk...als je daar 4 uur bent, zeggen ze zo; zoek dan ook maar voor 4 uur betaald werk....schandalig vind ik dit...zo kan je niet eens wat voor de maatschappij betekenen....
> dus voor ik deze actie doe, moet ik eerst de voorwaarden van de wia met een ervaren iemand doornemen.
> en..........nooit gedacht........ik ga een hobby creeren.........heb vanalles gekocht om kerstkaarten te maken.(eigenlijk niets voor mij, gewoon maar doen!)
> en slapen is ook nog steeds zo leuk!
> ...


Hier is mijn werk óók mijn hobby  :Smile:  Ben sinds augustus gecertificeerd nagelstyliste dus heb nu echt mijn werk van mn hobby gemaakt!  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

leuk syl...........dus sinds augustus ben je helemaal officieel...!!!
heb je al wat klanten en een ruimte met ""ditjes en datjes"" om proffessioneel bezig te zijn??
ik heb een aantal keren kunst/gel nagels gehad, echt mooi............
maar iedere maand je nagels ""bijvullen""werd me echt te duur.
weet jij trouwens een goede lak?
had laatst een vrij dure en toch (met topcoat) was t na 1 kantinedienst al erg beschadigd.
heb bij een manicure een nagellak opgekregen en die bleef bijna 2 weken zitten,
zij bestelde bij de groothandel....
kan ik daar ook zomaar terecht??
zo dit waren ff een paar nagel vragen.
hoe is t verder met jou meid?
ben je nog steeds zo druk??

----------


## Karin63

> wil ook nog navraag doen bij een hospice voor vrijwilligerswerk bij terminale mensen,
> ik kan er terecht, gezien mijn werk/persoonlijke ervaring........


Hey sietske, ik werk ook als vrijwilliger in de palliatieve thuiszorg. Doe dit nog maar pas, sinds september.

----------


## Raimun

> Hey sietske, ik werk ook als vrijwilliger in de palliatieve thuiszorg. Doe dit nog maar pas, sinds september.


Volgens mijn bescheiden mening en jaren ervaring , is het zeer belangrijk bij vrijwilligerswerk ::
"" jouw grenzen kennen en die ook in acht nemen "" ... :Frown:

----------


## Karin63

Ja, dat is zo Raimun, als het mij niet past zeg ik gewoon neen. Mijn gezin en werk gaan voor en het vrijwilligerswerk is voor wanneer daar tijd voor is.  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

> Volgens mijn bescheiden mening en jaren ervaring , is het zeer belangrijk bij vrijwilligerswerk ::
> "" jouw grenzen kennen en die ook in acht nemen "" ...


het hospice waar ik ws vrijwilliger word, werkt met dagdelen van 4 uur.
je word dan ingepland voor 1 a 2 dagdelen op de tijden die je voorkeur hebben.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sietske, 
Wat goed van je dat je daar vrijwilligerswerk wilt gaan doen. Lijkt me echt wat voor jou. Ik hoop dat je hier je ei in kwijt kunt! Veel succes  :Wink: 

@ Karin, wat mooi dat jij dat doet. Hoe bevalt het je? (ik heb zelf ook al vaker gedacht om dit te gaan doen, maar toch maar niet besloten om te doen, ik denk dat ik het werk dan mee naar huis neem!)
Het lijkt me heel dankbaar om te doen. :
Voorlopig houd ik mij maar aan schilderles geven. Is ook dankbaar om te doen, maar dan op een andere manier.  :Wink: 
Groetjes, en succes met dit mooie werk, Jolanda

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Aggie,
Ja diertjes zijn ook mijn hobby... onze baby vogel houdt ons wel bezig  :Wink: 

@ Jolanda,
Leuk dat je schildert, doe je dat vanuit je hoofd of met voorbeeld of in de natuur? 
In de zomer onderweg naar paardrijden kwam ik altijd een man en vrouw tegen die elke keer op een andere plek in het bos aan het schilderen waren, erg leuk! 

@ Ruimen,
Leuk zeg dat je zo bezig bent en dat je kleinzoon je mee helpt!

@ Do,
Ja koken is leuk, vooral te experimenteren, je zal ook wel veel leren op de cursus  :Smile: 

@ Ronald,
Oh super dat je met Jarno bent weggeweest, ja zie helaas geen foto  :Frown: 

@ Sietske,
Ja jammer dat er zoveel regels aan vrijwilligerswerk ziten als jei n WIA off Wahjong zit  :Frown:  
Haha hoop dat het goed komt met de kerstkaartjes maken  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
Heb vele foto's gezien van je nagel styling en ziet er goed uit  :Big Grin:  Ook fijn dat je dit af en toe naast school/stage kan doen!

@ Karin,
Oh goed dat je ook vrijwilliger bent  :Smile:  

Lol weet niet of het een hobby is, maar ik probeer mijn baby vogel tam te maken, is nog niet zo makkelijk  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Luuss0404,

Hoe gaat het met je?
Schilderen doe ik meestal van een voorbeeld. Maar ik schilder ook wel eens zonder voorbeeld, oa. in de natuur. 
Ik aquarelleer, ik maak schilderijen in acryl, en in olieverf. Ben momenteel met acryl bezig. Ik geef schilderles aan bejaarden in een verzorgingsflat (vrijwilligerswerk). 
Zelf zit ik ook nog op schilderles, één keer in de week. Nooit te oud om te leren. (ben amateurschilder)
Heb jij ook hobby's? 
Groetjes, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------

